# Raf Binbrook Lincolnshire June2013



## Hitcher (Aug 6, 2013)

The first time i went up to binbrook was just after the officers mess and most of the main buildings were knocked down so needless to say i was gutted but i've a mate who's shown me around and theres still quite a few bits worth looking at.
RAF Binbrook is a former Royal Air Force station near Brookenby, Lincolnshire, England, that was primarily used by Bomber Command. After the war it was amongst others the home of the Central Fighter Establishment. It also served as base for the last two RAF squadrons to employ the English Electric Lightning between 1965 and 1988.
The station closed as a Main Operating Base in the 1980s, although it continued as a Relief Landing Ground for RAF Scampton into the early 1990s before eventually closing and all military activity ceasing, it was subsequently sold off for development.[5][7]
The Control Tower and adjacent Fire Section were demolished in 1995.
In the mid 90s, Lincolnshire Police and Humberside Police used the site to teach riot control techniques to its Police Officers.
As of 2012 a majority of the accommodation blocks have been demolished. The hangars and offices are used as an industrial estate housing many businesses. The flight line is fenced off and used for storage of mainly ex-military equipment awaiting resale. The married quarters are private housing, forming the new village of Brookenby.
Right a few pics....















































































Thanks for looking....


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 7, 2013)

How intriguing! What on earth is that weird looking tube device? Do you reckon it's some sort of Lightning engine test bed heat sink thingy, whatsit?

Apologies for taking off your Mini pic but car pix are not allowed.


----------



## cptpies (Aug 7, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> How intriguing! What on earth is that weird looking tube device? Do you reckon it's some sort of Lightning engine test bed heat sink thingy, whatsit?



Looks like a steam train boiler to me if you mean the first picture.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh yeah... I reckon you're right! Duh! Serves me glad for making assumptions!

My thought pattern went something like: Military premises = military hardware... now think of something highly complicated to explain a simple object in appropriate terms! 

What was it someone said once, "assumption is the mother of all fc*k ups"...


----------



## night crawler (Aug 7, 2013)

If it's the first photo its the boiler from a steam train. Looks like a brill place to wander round.


----------



## buseng (Aug 7, 2013)

For those who know steam trains it is a boiler off a LMS "Crab" loco. The item on the right of the 2nd photo is the upturned tender tank off the same loco.


----------



## stevejd (Aug 9, 2013)

whats happened to the pics, all I see is a photobucket message


----------

